# verry taimed



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i no i have only had stretch since yesterday i no he is very taimed as he will not leave my side at all i go to the bedroom he is right there or the kitchen or any room at all so i,m going to keep it up so re will remain taimed


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's great to hear! My Baby was pretty tame as well when I first brought her home. Keep it up and you'll form a very strong bond! 

PS_ don't forget some head scrithes~


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

now you know the love of the tiel, they are so affectionate and just want to be loved, sounds like stretch is doing good, congrats


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How sweet, you sound so attached already!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i was told if he don,t eat to call her right away so she can take action but he is eating very good


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> i was told if he don,t eat to call her right away so she can take action but he is eating very good


That means he's comfortable- some take longer than others.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

First thing mine did when they got home was jumped down and started to eat My pineapple. Nothing is ever mine anymore now though.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like you've got a very confident and well adjusted baby there.  The breeder did a great thing letting him wean slowly.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How wonderful, of course you may never know what it is like to sit quietly and eat a meal again. LOL!!! Oh it's so worth it!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to update you all stretch is so affectionate that if i leave the room he comes looking for me and won,t stop till he finds me he likes all my friends but he don,t like my one neighour at all first time he saw him he flew right in his cage second time stretch was swooping down trying to drive him out of the house then i was told my neighbour has a past of abusing animals what a bird getting even for the other animals that was abused he loves his veggies and rice and peanutbutter and toast


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I remember you saying he didn't like your neighbour, I knew there had to be a good reason for it, what a smarty stretch  thats good that he is loving his veggies


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Birds have that sense about people. I always have people meet my birds. If Baby and now Ziggy don't give the seal of approval then well...they can go.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW that is really neat how he loves you already...I hopw mine will be like that too...she is hand reared and trained to step up and perch on shoulders...at a young age...so I hope she will bond with me well...I guess we will see tomorow and the days to fallow!!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch loves to fly around but boy are his claws sharp


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> stretch loves to fly around but boy are his claws sharp


he probably needs a trim  when mine get to long i pull out the nail clippers


----------

